# haircuts



## CurlyDog

Well the good part is it will always grow back if you don't like it!


----------



## Blue Fox

Hmmm I am going to have to take T down a little too very shortly - may be this weekend. I have a 1 inch snap on comb and am thinking about doing him all over with that so shouldn't be too short, and do some shaping on his legs. 

I am very nervous cause although it will grow back once you start clipping there is no going back! He is too wriggly at the moment to attempt to do anything else or I could end up with a real mess if I attempt a fancy clip (with my skills and his wriggling :doh


----------



## gwtwmum2

Is there any way we could post pics of different types of cuts (besides the show cut.) I am interested in keeping Wrigley a bit longer - I call it the 70's bodysuit look. Where the bottoms above his feet will look a little more like bell bottoms...


----------



## Jako

I just cut Sammie really short; a #5f everywhere except head and tail. Yes it is cold here; but it is also muddy, and this way I won't have to shave him bald in the middle of winter.
He's not exactly elegant, but we both like it. He can charge around the yard and through the woods at top speed, and I don't have to worry about mud or burrs.


----------



## CurlyDog

I would love to see a series of pictures of different looks. I'm always looking on the internet but it's hard to find much more than the show cut or a really basic pet cut. I also like the 70s bodysuit look that gwtwmum2 mentioned. I got the bell bottom idea from Secreto's circus dogs! I'm always torn. I spend hours bathing and blow drying and all it takes is one rainy day or a slobberfest at the dog park to ruin it.


----------



## Purple Poodle

I am going to take Tuesday down with a #7f until I can get a air force dryer because its hard as hell to get her blown out with a hand dryer XD

Here are a few different styles I have done myself:

Working Continental
Sporting/Summer Cut
Lamb/Modified Puppy Cut
Summer cut with bracelets
The Lion Cut


Here are some dogs with different cuts I fiound searching:

Click
Click
Click
Click
Click


----------



## gwtwmum2

I LOVE the second click and I like the third click except keeping the body a little longer. 
The cuts you did with your sweet girl look really nice too!


----------



## Purple Poodle

Haha I love the second Click as well! I would love to try it with Tuesday sometime.

Thank you ^_^


----------



## CurlyDog

Thanks for the links PurplePoodle!


----------



## highhorse

www.groomers.net is a web site where you will find all different styles. They have a section for poodles. I have found it very informative.


----------



## Blue Fox

I love that forum highhorse. I am bluefox on that as well if you ever see any of my posts. The guys on there are very helpful, it is a site for professional groomers but they will also answer questions from owners and there are heaps of pictures of all breeds and like highhorse said poodles too.

From another forum I am on I think I have been bitten by the 'afghan bug'. Maybe one day when we have a suitable yard that isn't full of dust and prickles I might get one. That's my ideal family two standards and an afghan - I must be :crazy:


----------



## Pamela

I like the lamb/modifed puppy cut.


----------



## Jako

I've been lurking on that site for about a year. Love it!


----------



## IPP

Thanks for the links...I love seeing poodles in different cuts!


----------

